# Shoes!!! Recommendations on comfortable, BUT girly, sexy, cute shoes for retail feet!



## picklpeach (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Spectra's!

Will be starting on the cosmetic floor at Nordies in the next few days and desperately need recommendations on shoe brands and/or styles that are both comfortable and girly-cute. I would love to wear some sort of heel.

I have found the most comfortable, yet stylish bootie (about a 2.5 heel height). It is by Tsubo - I could wear these for the whole day. I'm attaching a pic.

Would love any other suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm curious to see what others say, I haven't found anything really that's comfy (well that's cute looking anyway). My Nine West boots I just bought are really nice looking but they do hurt some after about 6-7 hours. It sucks when I have to walk on concrete basically :/


----------



## girloflowers (Nov 18, 2009)

i was about to reccomend a brand called Kumfs... but its in New Zealand! ahaha not much help


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 18, 2009)

Try Naturalizer. Naturalizer Shoes, Naturalizer Sandals and Naturalizer Handbags from Naturalizer.com, and they make boots as well


----------



## picklpeach (Nov 19, 2009)

Just bought these, also by Tsubo and they arrived today. Ordered from Endless.com (seriously, excellent pricing and sales, immediate ship, and free returns 365 days a year ... these are my 4th pair of shoes ordered from endless.com).

The shoes are crazy comfortable. I'm not in love with the funky design (at least it's stylish), but it's a heel, very well made, soooo comfortable, and will look great with slacks.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ohhh I love endlessshoes.com! I bought my Halloween shoes from them, they give you free overnight shipping which I thought was totally awesome! I'll look into those shoes.


----------



## picklpeach (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Try Naturalizer. Naturalizer Shoes, Naturalizer Sandals and Naturalizer Handbags from Naturalizer.com, and they make boots as well_

 
Thanks Naija! I used to buy Naturalizers and then got too comfy with 'em ... started feeling like I was wearing grandma shoes, lol. I just checked out their website and from the pictures, it looks like they've improved their styles! Yay! 

Will definitely try them in person


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 19, 2009)

COLE HANN!!!!! Omg , I love shoes but Im not to keen on wearing heels for an 8 hour day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents bought me a gift certificate when I got my job with MAC to Cole Hann's.... I bought their Nike Air heels and OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could run a marathon in these puppies! Seriously! The company worked with Nike to fuse sneaker and heel and the result is nothing short of pure genius!


----------



## picklpeach (Nov 19, 2009)

That's right, Cole Haans with Nike technology! Love the idea and have seen the ads. Although, I haven't seen a pair yet that would work (seems to be limited in styles, no?) ... can you post a pic of the style that you went with, Sushi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 19, 2009)

I love El Naturalista, a spanish brand. They are so comfortable even with high heals. But I don't know if they are available in the US?


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cole Hann Nike Air Heels pic*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *picklpeach* 

 
_That's right, Cole Haans with Nike technology! Love the idea and have seen the ads. Although, I haven't seen a pair yet that would work (seems to be limited in styles, no?) ... can you post a pic of the style that you went with, Sushi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 
Sure can! I got these, luv,luv,luv them! 





The pic does not show the colors as bright but they are jet black with black patent buckles and gun metal grey shiny trim.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i know you said heels but i worked in retail for many years before my current line of work and i found it best to alternate.. maybe heels before lunch, flats after.. wearing heels all day (or flats for that matter) is very uncomfortable and your feet might get achy. department stores have really hard floors


----------



## obscuria (Dec 7, 2009)

I usually stand all day for the majority of the time at work, and I cannot live without bandolino shoes. A lot of the heels are kitten heels, so it's still comfortable while being cute.

Also they are having a sale right now that ends tonight.

Bandolino: Shoes and Handbags for Women

These are my favorite, not sure if they sell them anymore:
Bandolino Elycee


----------



## nebbish (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried Aerosoles? Or Easy Spirits? They've got a bunch of really cute styles. After eight hours, my feet hurt SO BAD... I'm going shoe hunting as soon as I get paid!


----------



## chamoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I absolutely adore Sofft shoes.  I found mine at Marshalls for around $29 on clearance when they retail pretty high, and they're incredibly comfortable.  I know Macys sells them, and once you try on a pair, you can't take them off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of their styles are a bit...not so good, but their booties and pumps are cute.  






Those are almost like the pair I own that I can stand in for hours.  Just simple black ones.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought these Victorian-style button boots on Endless.com and received them today-- I absolutely love them! They've got about a 3" wedge/platform heel. I added a gel insole to support the ball of the foot and it's super comfy, even after an 8 hour shift of being on my feet. Impressive! I also like that the toe box is nice & roomy.

Miz Mooz Janessa Boot in Black and Cognac:


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy crap. I covet those boots. And I just went to look at the other styles too. Man. I'm in trouble! I found a pair of the brown ones on Ebay. 

Can you tell me if those run true to size or a bit big or a bit small?

But seriously, after too many 9 hour days, I have stopped trying to impress people with my footwear at work. I wear slacks now most of the time and I wear my MBT's or Shape Ups. Anything else and I'm miserable after a couple of hours (damned high arches).


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MUByMelissaLyn* 

 
_Holy crap. I covet those boots. And I just went to look at the other styles too. Man. I'm in trouble! I found a pair of the brown ones on Ebay. 

Can you tell me if those run true to size or a bit big or a bit small?

But seriously, after too many 9 hour days, I have stopped trying to impress people with my footwear at work. I wear slacks now most of the time and I wear my MBT's or Shape Ups. Anything else and I'm miserable after a couple of hours (damned high arches)._

 
Thanks, I covet them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They run pretty true to size. If you want to read more reviews on fit for this boot and comfort, go here and click on "Reviews": 

Miz Mooz Women's Janessa Button Boot - Free Overnight Shipping & Return Shipping: Endless.com

I hear you on that! Comfort in the end always wins out over anything else after a long shift on my poor feet.


----------

